
Tetris TSpin Perfect Clear infinite loop setup - dragontamer
https://twitter.com/Tamihodo/status/891936943067471872
======
dragontamer
For those unaware: modern Tetris games have the "Bag Randomizer", as well as
major bonus points awarded for "Perfect Clears" and so called "TSpins".

The Bag Randomizer means that you get every 7 pieces (TIJLOSZ) before you get
another one. So every 14-pieces, you are guaranteed to get two of each piece.

This infinite loop setup is possible because 5-bags evenly turns into
140-lines. 5-bags, 35 pieces, and 140 minos turning into 14 perfect lines.
From my understanding of the discussion of this technique, there is only a
~99.3% chance that the infinite loop can be continued, assuming perfect play.
But that's still more than enough to get a good 3-minute game going.

It takes a lot of skill, practice, and study to be able to perceive the
perfect clear each time, but with study, skill, and practice, such feats are
possible in modern Tetris.

